# Topics > Smart home > Smart lamp, smart bulb >  Lumen Smartbulb, Tabu Products, Boston, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Tabu Products

Website - lumenbulb.net

facebook.com/Lumenbulb

"LuMini -- A Simple Bluetooth Smart Bulb for Everyone" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

The World's Hottest Smart Bulb - Tabu Lumen 

 Published on Jul 31, 2013




> Lighting effect is just as important as your background music. A high quality sound system together with the Lumen Smart light bulb, it creates the perfect combination for your home entertainment.
> 
> The Lumen Smart Bulb combines the practical utility of a standard white bulb, the party fun of multi-coloured lights, and the longevity and costs savings of an LED bulb. All of this, within a single package that works with existing standard bulb sockets already in our homes. Everything can be controlled easily from a proprietary application in our mobile smart phone.

----------


## Airicist

Tabu Lumen Family - A family that will makes your space smarter and brighter! 

Published on Jul 30, 2014

----------

